# DIY Canister Filter



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I am constructing a small DIY canister filter for a fry tank and was wondering if anyone knows of a good brand of sealant or caulk that i could use to seal up some fittings?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Use %100 silicone caulk, and make sure you let it cure for 24+ hours. 48 hours is really best. Even if it says silicone caulk make sure you read it, some have added chemicals that are harmful to fish.

That's neat, I always thought about doing one. Good luck, and please post pictures!


----------

